# Heads Up On Some Pocket Watch Stuff!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I know some of you chaps don't venture out of this forum very often, so just a quick heads up on some bits I'm putting up for sale down in the SC...couple of silver vesta cases, fobs,etc.

Cheers, Rog.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Glad you posted a heads up here Roger as I wouldn't have been able to comment in a sales thread

Both of those cases are superb examples.

I used to have a huge collection of vesta cases at one time. 

Vesta cases were items which were used daily and now a lot of examples look tired and worn with rubbed engraving and loose lids and hinges but hese two look very crisp.

I got a very hard look and a resounding NO when I showed them to SWMBO :down:

Never no mind Rog, I'm sure they'll go quickly

Chris


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I enjoyed looking through all your lovely items Rog,stunning pocket watch chains and fob. k:

Good luck with the sales,

Sam.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheers, guys!...Nothing take your fancy!!!?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I fancied everything,i'd love to have them all, :lol:

unfortunately my wallet has come out of my pocket to many times this week,as well as buying two silver watches.....timing!


----------

